# Developers demanding interest on delayed instalment



## anatej (Nov 20, 2015)

I had purchased an off plan apartment. The Developers demanded the instalment payment as soon as the Dubai Land registry issued them a certificate of stage completion. This certificate or any other supporting document was not provided to verify if the work had been carried out or not In the absence of the said certificate. I waited until the land registry updated its site which could have taken four to six weeks. The Developer considered this as delay and charged me interest as the payment became due from the date of the demand sent out to the buyers.

A couple of instalments sent by me were held by the Banks in Dubai. I guess for money laundering. This was advised to the Developers and was also ignored.

I had to visit Dubai and had a chat with the managers who assured me that they will cancel the interest. The finishing was of very poor quality, white goods missing, kitchen cabinets damaged. On my snagging visit the apartment was occupied by the developers or their sub contractors. A further visits were made from UK for snagging and the issues remained. Any contact on the subject was not responded by the Developers.

Not making progress and in order to close the matter. I have paid all the instalments and despite of this the Developers is not handing me over the apartment key. The Developers have not provided any calculation as to how the interest was calculated. I had also requested the e.mail address of customer services manager and this was not forth coming either

Can you all good members advise me what steps to take. I cannot travel to Dubai due to Covid. Ofcourse in the mean time the condo charges are being made😤😤

Thanks & Regards


----------

